
Today I sold my $278,987 worth of Apple Stock - nitin_flanker
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/51oi3w/today_i_sold_my_278987_worth_of_apple_stock/
======
bdcravens
Am I the only one more annoyed that it feels like they're ignoring
professional users. To draw on Bernie, "We're tired of hearing about your
damned headphone jack!" No updates to Mac Pro, Macbook Pro, or new Thunderbolt
display (aside from rumor mill about MBP)

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
I'm a longtime Apple watcher. Apple is pretty predictable in some things-- and
they have a rhythm.

If they had minor Mac introductions they would have just appeared on the store
a week ago (they wait until event time to decide what makes the cut in case
something has production delays, then they push out the stuff that didn't make
the cut the week before the event.)

That they made no mention of the Mac means that they will have another event
in early October (they need to be on the market by November and December so
early October gives enough breathing room from this event and enough timing to
have another event.)

I think if they _just_ had the new Macbook it would have been mentioned today.

That they didn't makes me think that at least three major product
announcements will be made in October.

\-- Macbook Pro new model I expect. \-- Display with built in GPU I think is a
distinct possibility \-- New Mac of some other kind if they have something
significant (eg: not just a revision with the latest intel processor) \-- They
might have something genuinely new (it still happens.)

I'm certain enough about this that if I could predict Apple's stock movement
based on an event, I would be buying options with an early October expiration.

------
kinkdr
Forget about the jack. The real issue here is breaking the tick-tock release
cycle.

I believe that a lot of iPhone6 users, that would have otherwise upgraded
today, will now wait for iPhone 8 next year.

What we saw today was not iPhone 7, it was something more like iPhone 6s^2

~~~
alexbilbie
The 7 has completely redesigned internals and a significant performance and
battery improvement over my 6 Plus. The fact that the design from the front is
very similar doesn't bother me in the slightest.

What were you expecting that would have made it more compelling for iPhone 6
users?

~~~
elp
The iPhone 6 is already an awesome phone. There isn't any compelling reason to
get the 7 and if you use headphone jack there are some pretty compelling
reasons not to upgrade.

And some of the supposed improvements are total BS. "Less visible antenna" Its
not exactly visible on ANY smart phone.

------
Gotperl
I have to agree. Today may be the day Apple jumped the shark. The use case for
a headphone jack is just so broad. And the wireless headset just seems
so...useless.

Spent the last hour looking at android phones. There are so many it is
overwhelming

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
Apple jumped the shark in 2001 with the iPod. People have been saying that for
decades.

There is no use case for the headphone jack that can't be better handled by
the lightening connector or bluetooth. Seriously. Want to integrate something
from sparkfun? Bluetooth is what you want.

I think it's kinda funny how Apple haters / android zealots always talk about
how Apple has lost its way, every time they do something new and significant.

iPod: complaints iPhone: complaints Mac Pro: complaints iPad: complaints and
jokes Apple Watch: complaints. All of these have been hugely successful
products.

But the day of their announcement people complained about how much they
obviously sucked.

~~~
majewsky
> There is no use case for the headphone jack that can't be better handled by
> the lightening connector or bluetooth. Seriously. Want to integrate
> something from sparkfun? Bluetooth is what you want.

Using your existing 250€ wired headphones while the phone is charging. Doesn't
seem that outlandish to me.

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
Since you're charging, by definition you're not mobile.

Easy: [http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/09/08/belkin-
announces-s...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/09/08/belkin-announces-
simultaneous-lightning-headphone-and-charging-adapter-for-iphone-7)

------
EugeneOZ
Investments are not about personal emotional references.

~~~
parent5446
Investments are whatever you want them to be. It's your money to do with as
you please. Some people find meaning in the actual ownership of a company.

~~~
EugeneOZ
Then it's just expensive toy and not an investment. Point of investment is to
make profit. You know, there is a ROI term.

And when somebody thinks that staying on powerpc is courage but removing most
widely adopted port isn't courage, I think it's just personal grievance

~~~
parent5446
OK, who cares? Maybe the guy is so rich he can afford to spend $300,000 on his
personal grievances. Hell I _wish_ I could afford to do something like that.
Who are you to tell somebody what they can and can't do with their assets?

------
toodlebunions
Really this is a rant about the headphone jack. I get it.

I use the headphone jack in three different use cases everyday. Very
displeased they are doing away with it, a dongle or $160 5 hour headphones is
not a solution.

------
hkmurakami
It somehow bothers me a lot that he's referring to his broker as his
investment banker.

